# Got dynoed again, awesome #'s



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Well today I went down just to see how well I would do pre-diablo tuned since it is supposed to be out mid-January.

Needless to say I was more than impressed with the results.

My baseline 2mos. ago was 341/337, I bought the car used and when dynoed had 16k miles on it.

Now, today. I didn't have the chance to put on the t-stat before I went, all I had on the car was the LPE CAI and my muffler delete.

1st run, I couldn't believe my eyes, it was 366/362 :cool. Then we let it cool for about 5 mins, and pulled a 2nd run.....378/375 . Then finally a best of 383/376:willy: .

I couldn't believe what I was seeing, needless to say I was astonished of what a little break-in and basically no mufflers and a filter could do the car. Not to mention my a/f ratios were in the low 10's, they said with the predator and tuning I can easily see 400whp with just what I have donearty: 

The car was dynoed on a Dyno Dynamics dyno at DTP in Chesapeake, VA. Needless to say I'm very happy with the $300 I spent in mods to pick up 42whp!!!!:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Outstanding numbers :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Fat Nick, you're the man. Thats EXACTLY what I have on my goat (LPE / Muff delete). 

I've always wondered what my ride was kicking down! 

Congrats. :cheers


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Nearly 450 crank HP...impressive!


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Well today I went down just to see how well I would do pre-diablo tuned since it is supposed to be out mid-January.
> 
> Needless to say I was more than impressed with the results.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nick! Great hp. numbers. Can you tell me on your baseline pull what rpm you got the 337 torque reading? My baseline run was a little disappointing, 326hp, but the torque was 335. I am starting to wonder if the difference is the way my dyno calculated the hp. :cheers


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

what year is your goat and m6 or auto


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> what year is your goat and m6 or auto


I'm rather sure he has an '05. His sig says its a manny.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Not to mention my a/f ratios were in the low 10's, they said with the predator and tuning I can easily see 400whp with just what I have donearty:


The a/f ratios are good data. Ideally you want to be in the 12.5-13.5, depending on who you talk to, to achieve your LBT (Lean Best Torque) numbers, however, leaning out your a/f is going to increase catalyst temperatures and reduce dilution. So there may be "alternatives" that have to be pursued.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

Great numbers Nick, I think you have the most bad ass GTO so far.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

It's kind of funny, the guys over at ls1gto.com, don't believe what I'm putting down.

Figuring stock I made 341whp on a 400hp crank car, then my loss was 15%, using 15% with my 383whp, that comes out to exactly 450 crank hp 
But just to show you guys as well here is a pic my buddy took with his phone as the graph was being printed:


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice numbers! 

Post the sheets and I have to ask on what type of dyno was it done on?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Dyno Dynamics


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

fat nick said:


> ...I couldn't believe what I was seeing, needless to say I was astonished of what a little break-in and basically no mufflers and a filter could do the car...


I was thinking of deleting my mufflers and going straight pipe out the back. Does this sound O.K.? I don't want it to be too loud or obnixious. What do you think?


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Dyno Dynamics


Hi Nick,
Take a look at your base line dyno sheet and tell me what rpm you hit peak torque of 337 ft-lb., Just curious.. because my car dynoed lower hp, 326hp. but the torque was @ 335ft-lb. I suspect the dyno I used might be calculating HP. differently. Your feedback will help me understand whats going on with my car. 
I have a new '05 M6 with 3200 miles on it and did a baseline dyno run before making any changes so I can learn what future changes contribute to increased power production. :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

fat nick said:


> It's kind of funny, the guys over at ls1gto.com, don't believe what I'm putting down.
> 
> Figuring stock I made 341whp on a 400hp crank car, then my loss was 15%, using 15% with my 383whp, that comes out to exactly 450 crank hp
> But just to show you guys as well here is a pic my buddy took with his phone as the graph was being printed:



Those guys have gotten so negative over there. Its to the point where I only lurk to get info and then post here. Sad really!


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, everyone was trying to give him ideas as what could be wrong because those number's just aren't possible. Our drivetrain loss is between 16-18% that would mean your making over 460 at the crank with basically just cai, deleting mufflers doesn't do anything for power just sound, since they're already just straight through. Here's my honest opinion, the dyno wasn't setup properly giving you higher number's or they didn't give you the sae corrected numbers. There's no way possible that cai gave you 42rwhp, and with 16k miles your car is already broken in, its not gonna gain anymore power beyond that. Don't be too disappointed when you go to the track and don't get the mph that you expected going by your dyno numbers, just my advice.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Perhaps the Dyno you were on didn't put a load on the wheels. There is a shop here that has a Dyno that gives more than the vehicle will actually put out. It's a ricer shop and it's an ego builder for them! I know a guy who has a Civic with a 3psi turbo and they dynoed his car and told him it was putting down 148. He even told me there was no way it was doing that. 3psi on a 90 hp car wouldn't achieve that!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

There dyno you do not input the weight I believe.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Cat, 
the numbers you got are fine I got my goat dynoed at DTP last summer at 1500 miles and was running about the same numbers you are. My baseline 700 miles earlyer was about 7 hp and TQ lower. I have spoken to several of my customers that I have put Bra's on there cars and sent them to DTP, the average is between 325 - 340, some engins are a little tighter than others from the start so may take a little longer to get there. These Goats are capable of 400 at the wheel with intake tune and exhaust.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Nick,

First off, congrats on the numbers!

Now as for reality... I don't think they set the dyno up properly. I understand that they gave you a sheet with those numbers, and it did read that way, but something has to be wrong there (NO FAULT ON YOUR PART).

I am curious if they had to put Vehicle weight in prior to the dyno run?? If so what numbers did they use?? I understand that some dynos need that information.

If possible you may want to do another dyno run at a different shop... This way if the numbers are similar then AWESOME you WILL have bragging rights.

I also read the comments on the other sight, and I do think they were honestly trying to help you. However, there are a few Arseholes that did post... but I guess that happens on all sights.

Good luck, and let us know your results.:cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

No input of weight on the dyno


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

fat nick said:


> No input of weight on the dyno



Cool.... well congrats on the numbers.:cheers


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

Nemisis said:


> Our drivetrain loss is between 16-18% that would mean your making over 460 at the crank with basically just cai, deleting mufflers doesn't do anything for power just sound...


Who told you that deleting the mufflers won't give you any more power? Absolutely it WILL give you more Horsepower. Less restriction/more airflow = more HP. The low rpm torque may take a hit with a big cam, however.

Nice numbers Nick!


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

I've been away from the forum for a while (busy with holidays and changing to a new linux distro). anyway, I had planned on a supercharger for my 05, but once the temp got below 40 degrees, my tires have just spun in 1st gear even when I'm not on the gas real hard. and below 25 degrees the tires spin in 2nd gear. so, i don't see the point of going to 600hp and spending many thousands of dollars since i can't make use of 400hp half the year already. so, what's this lpe cai? i'm assuming just a new intake? can someone point me to a website for it? thanks.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

taylor65 said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while (busy with holidays and changing to a new linux distro). anyway, I had planned on a supercharger for my 05, but once the temp got below 40 degrees, my tires have just spun in 1st gear even when I'm not on the gas real hard. and below 25 degrees the tires spin in 2nd gear. so, i don't see the point of going to 600hp and spending many thousands of dollars since i can't make use of 400hp half the year already. so, what's this lpe cai? i'm assuming just a new intake? can someone point me to a website for it? thanks.


Yes, it's an intake.

Go to www.lingenfelter.com and link up to the online store and go from there.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

taylor65 said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while (busy with holidays and changing to a new linux distro). anyway, I had planned on a supercharger for my 05, but once the temp got below 40 degrees, my tires have just spun in 1st gear even when I'm not on the gas real hard. and below 25 degrees the tires spin in 2nd gear. so, i don't see the point of going to 600hp and spending many thousands of dollars since i can't make use of 400hp half the year already.QUOTE]
> 
> Excellent Point!! That is why I focus on suspension and tires, too get MORE of that 400HP to the ground.


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

Can we see the Dyno sheet? All you posted was a pic of a read out, no way to tell what car it came from. You said you have the sheet, lets post it so we can see just what was going on, it will say whether it was SAE Corrected or Actual. That will put all the doubters to rest, the sheet will have your car info right on it. Post it up, I'm just as curious as the rest of them. If you can post the other pic, you'll should be able to post your sheet.........The proof is right there on the print out.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

By the way, for those of you who get mysteriously low numbers, make sure you're on a dynojet dyno, not a mustang dyno. The Mustang Dynos generally won't give you as high of a number. As for the specific reason(s), I don't know WHY it is that way, but maybe someone else here does.
As for the 383hp reading...I really hope those are the true numbers as well and congrats if they are, it's quite impressive. However, you may want to go to another dyno and double-check, just to appease the nay-sayers and non-believers. That is a LOT of horsepower from just a muffler delete and CAI...but then again, I have seen stranger things.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok here is the deal
I have never seen or met Fat Nick, but we have had our car dynoed at the same shop. So I ran by there today because I wanted to see for myself, at 1500 miles I dynoed 331 to the wheel, a customer of mine with around the same milage dynoed 351 to the wheel on the exact same dyno. I checked Fat Nick's Dyno sheet and it is 383 at the wheel with a CAI and the mufflers off. I will see what I can do to get it posted on here, DTP is a very Reputable shop and were the first ones to get a Mustang over 310 with cai tune and a cat back. Every one was calling BS untill somone else did the same thing with the same setup, these guys know what they are doing, if you dont believe it come and see, the numers are what they are.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Fat Nick,

Did you get your car dyno tuned or did you just do 3 dyno runs?


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn Good News



6QTS11OZ said:


> Fat Nick,
> 
> Did you get your car dyno tuned or did you just do 3 dyno runs?


I want to know that too. I'm picking up my H&K CAI Friday along with some headers which they said they had instock. I don't know the details of the headers yet but they're priced at $540 for the 05 model. When I get down to Miami I'll let you guysknow.

And BTW how much would a muffler delete cost?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> Damn Good News
> 
> 
> I want to know that too. I'm picking up my H&K CAI Friday along with some headers which they said they had instock. I don't know the details of the headers yet but they're priced at $540 for the 05 model. When I get down to Miami I'll let you guysknow.
> ...



If you've got awesome welder friends....nothing. And by nothing I mean two pizzas and a sixer! ::cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Ok here is the deal
> I have never seen or met Fat Nick, but we have had our car dynoed at the same shop. So I ran by there today because I wanted to see for myself, at 1500 miles I dynoed 331 to the wheel, a customer of mine with around the same milage dynoed 351 to the wheel on the exact same dyno. I checked Fat Nick's Dyno sheet and it is 383 at the wheel with a CAI and the mufflers off. I will see what I can do to get it posted on here, DTP is a very Reputable shop and were the first ones to get a Mustang over 310 with cai tune and a cat back. Every one was calling BS untill somone else did the same thing with the same setup, these guys know what they are doing, if you dont believe it come and see, the numers are what they are.


You friends with a guy with a 04 Lightning on tidewaterracing?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Fat Nick,
> 
> Did you get your car dyno tuned or did you just do 3 dyno runs?


Just 3 runs, no tune.

The muffler delete costed $60 at Meineke.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

But what's it SOUND like Fat Nick.

I am already very satisifed with the exhaust note and don't want to get too ridiculous.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

sounds just good......  

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5090


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

IMO it's perfect sound and volume. It's loud outside the car, but cruising you can hardly tell you touched the exhaust with the windows up.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link with the clips, that was great.

I would assume there's some nominal hp increase right? If the pipes are too loud it's gonna steal some of the sleeper quality away from the goat.

But as always, if there's more power then it's a good idea? Did you get an increase?


----------



## 928chevy (Apr 27, 2005)

hey how you all doing?Last week I had straight pipes put in place of the mufflers and it sounds absolutely great.The sound when I punch it ,Wow! And when idling in the mornings its no louder than any other car with hi perf. mufflers.What is muffler delete?


----------



## 928chevy (Apr 27, 2005)

muffler delete cost me $50 a side in nj at Petersons in egg harbor city.


----------

